# Brits in Latina, Lazio



## boxcleva (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi Folks, 
Are there any Brit get togethers/socials in the Latina, lazio region please ? 

thanks


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

boxcleva said:


> Hi Folks,
> Are there any Brit get togethers/socials in the Latina, lazio region please ?
> 
> thanks


Hi,

In all honesty my experience of the expat community in Italy is it is very small with no real get togethers at all unfortunately.

Unlike Spain where it is in abundance here unfortunately it is very small.

Would love to be corrected however!

Kenzo


----------

